# Audio / Video >  Samsung ue-50mu6172 uxxh

## antons21

Labdien.

Ko tauta saka par šito?

Vajadzētu lai no Interneta labās iemontētos video var skatīties. Vēlams, lai datorā atrastu lapu varētu turpināt skatīties uz TV.

Vienkārši- varbūt kādam jau tāds mājās ir?

Paldies.

----------


## lauriss

Doma lai uz pc var meklet infu bet uz tv skatities kautko bet video nem no  pc? Ja ta hdmi un pc uzliec lai nevis bildi duble bet lai taisa uz 2 ekraniem.
Bet ja godigi nesapratu ko autors velas.

----------


## antons21

Min vēlme- lai puslīdz normāli varētu lietot to smart platformu, šajā gadījumā Tizen pirātisko filmu lapu skatīšanai pa taisno no Interneta.

----------


## antons21

Iegādājos. Viss notiek. Varbūt topiku var izdzēst, lai nepiesārņo forumu?

----------

